# Operatic Catfight



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

nina foresti said:


>


That's not gonna be a link to Duetto buffo di due gatti is it?

I started accompanying singers doing that one back in the early 80s.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

pianozach said:


> That's not gonna be a link to Duetto buffo di due gatti is it?
> 
> I started accompanying singers doing that one back in the early 80s.


It there another one besides the Duetto buffo di due gatti. 
I've seen it on a satellite channel .


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

There's always this one!


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

pianozach said:


> That's not gonna be a link to Duetto buffo di due gatti is it?
> 
> I started accompanying singers doing that one back in the early 80s.


Yes, it is...

N.


----------



## VitellioScarpia (Aug 27, 2017)

MAS said:


> There's always this one!


This one is not a cat fight, these are two lionesses. The phrase "Ed io l'amo siccome il *leone*..." is astonishing in its fury and a sung representation of how _un'italiana focosa_ would say _leone_.


----------

